# Keeping Titles in Unregistered Kindle



## Orca (Dec 10, 2010)

I received a used Kindle as a gift recently.  Been reading some of the 23 titles contained within it when given to me.  It is has been "unregistered" since being given to me.

I would like to register this device within my Amazon account, but do not want to lose the titles.  Everything I have read so far states that DRM protection will erase these titles when I do register.  Is there a way of preserving the titles to be read once it is registered in my account?

Thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The books will not be removed when you register the Kindle. The only way they will disappear is if you remove them yourself.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Adding to the the above answer, they also will not be archived in your Amazon account. Unless you save copies of them to your computer, when you delete them from the Kindle, they are gone forever.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Back the books up to your computer.  Technically, you are not supposed to leave DRMed books on the Kindle when you give it away or sell it.  That ties up one of the original purchaser's licenses, anyway.


----------

